# Paphiopedilum ID



## Secundino (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure if I post this here, if it should be somewhere else, please move it! 

Got a few pics from a friend to identify a Paphio; at first look it is a light P. insigne, at a second look - and as the flowers mature - there are some doubts. It is difficult to match the flowers either with any pic in the net (alas, I'm pretty sure a lot are badly identified) be it insigne, a insigne typeXsanderae, or P. Nitens. While the dorsal comes near to the big yellow forms of P. insigne, I've never seen so little spots on a insigne-type dorsal - a yellow form should be free o spots. Nitens could be an option - but neither the young nor the mature flowers show the typical brownish color, nor the darker upper half of the petals.
The plain green leaves are up to 35cm long.

What do you think this might be? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 12, 2013)

I knew the 'beginner zone' wasn't the right place... to where do I move it, then?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2013)

Secundino said:


> I knew the 'beginner zone' wasn't the right place... to where do I move it, then?


I moved it to "Taxonomy" though it could also have gone under the Paph Photography section.

Could this be exul x insigne? (Exquisitum)


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with your thought on it being paph Nitens (villosum x insigne). The petal shape is close to the villosum shape.

By the way, beautiful plant with great blooms.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 15, 2013)

*come on!*

No more guesses from the experts?oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 15, 2013)

Secundino said:


> No more guesses from the experts?oke:




Those are both excellent guesses...do we really need more? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Jan 16, 2013)

I do !:rollhappy:


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

It is an ordinary gratrixianum


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd say Poozcard is right on the money.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 27, 2013)

The _gratrixianum_ you can get over here, don't look like this plant, they always have a red blushing on both sides of the spotted center of the dorsal. And You unlikely get a real species at flower shops...
I'll keep it in mind however for next year.
Thanks!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 27, 2013)

The leaves don't look my gratixianums, the leaves are all held more erect with significant basal spotting.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, to me it is obviously a hybrid my friend has there.
Thanks to all.


----------

